# Lake Talquin? ?



## white2244bass (Dec 19, 2010)

Im gonna do some bass fishing at lake talquin this week and will be around the soth end near ingrams marina any help would be great on where to start and what to throw there thanks.


----------



## nwflrob (Mar 23, 2013)

I just booked a cabin April 7-10 at Ingrams. Dad and I are making our first trip there. Hope to crappie and bream fish. I can't wait.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm headed there tomorrow to crappie fish.


----------



## nwflrob (Mar 23, 2013)

Don't/Didn't mean to highjack white2244bass thread. Hope you caught some fish. skiff89_jr please PM me, seems I have not discovered the secret yet. I'd like to call and talk with you about some of the other places over in your area. Pate Lake, Yates Mill Pond, Smith Pond, etc. Thanks, Rob


----------

